# Deepwater Man Fatally Shoots Wife While Installing Satellite TV



## MMiz (Mar 29, 2008)

Man Shooting Hole Through Wall Kills Wife

DEEPWATER, Mo. -- Officials are trying to decide whether to file charges against a Missouri man who fatally shot his wife while trying to install a satellite TV system in the bedroom of their home.

Patsy Long, 34, of Deepwater, died after being shot in the chest with a .22-caliber handgun on Saturday. Her husband, Ronald Long, fired the shot from the inside of their home after several unsuccessful efforts to punch a hole through the exterior wall using other means.

Read More!


----------



## firecoins (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't read more. I just got arrow shot in the head by someone installing cable.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 29, 2008)

Damn, when I was installing sat TV I always used a drill bit.  I never thought to bring my glock with me to "drill" the holes.  :wacko:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay...so its not ACTUALLY funny...but I couldn't help myself.  Before reading the article, I was laughing out loud!

And then all I could think was...FINALLY....someone doing something this stupidly funny is NOT in Florida....


----------



## Meursault (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, at least he's less likely to reproduce.

EDIT: Too late. On the other hand, with that approach to home improvement, it might not be an issue.


----------



## firetender (Mar 29, 2008)

Let us pray for this unfortunate ba$tard:

"Lord, as this fellow human being goes through the incredibly painful adjustments he must make to deal with the life-shattering effects of his split-second of idiocy, please help him to stay out of my ambulance!" 

Russ,
a firetender

www.healingartscentral.com


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 30, 2008)

If it wasn't for stupidity, we would not have a career to follow...


----------



## certguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Calling Jeff foxworthy !!! Once again we give you new material . 


If you use a gun to punch holes in your house.......... you may be a redneck .


----------



## paramedix (Apr 4, 2008)

RTFM!!! and not the gun manual...

What gives? Using a gun to "drill" a hole in the wall!?


----------



## apagea99 (Apr 4, 2008)

Does this mean I should scrap my plan for using dynamite to install a new fireplace?

Just an ounce of common sense would have prevented this.....


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 4, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> Damn, when I was installing sat TV I always used a drill bit.  I never thought to bring my glock with me to "drill" the holes.  :wacko:



damn you mean we can't use those drill bits anymore? I guess I'm going to have to get my pistol permit now...lol


----------

